# sheldons driving me crazy



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

I can't wait till the CSBW gets here. Sheldons been going nuts. Liner driving, waterbowl tipping now this: He was liner diving this morning when when I picked him up to fix it he chomped on the liner and wouldn't let go!! Took 15 min of coaxing and begging to get him to let go. Aughhhhhh its 4am!!!!

*ny suggestions to keep him entertained until the wheel gets here? I've been up at 4am everyday this week 

Meg


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh no, hahahah, poor bored little Sheldon... how long do you have to wait? Do you not have any sort of back up wheel? Send me a bb, I have a comfort wheel you can borrow until the CSW shows up.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Cleared customs yesterday so maybe today or friday it will be there.  


Class: Priority Mail International Parcels
Service(s): International Parcels
Status: Customs clearance processing complete

Your item cleared customs in CANADA at 2:14 pm on August 10, 2011. 





Enter Label/Receipt Number.	





Detailed Results:

Customs clearance processing complete, August 10, 2011, 2:14 pm, CANADA
Customs Clearance, August 10, 2011, 10:19 am, CANADA
Processed Through Sort Facility, August 10, 2011, 10:19 am, CANADA
Processed Through Sort Facility, August 08, 2011, 1:47 pm, ISC MIAMI FL (USPS)
Arrived at Sort Facility, August 08, 2011, 1:46 pm, ISC MIAMI FL (USPS)
Electronic Shipping Info Received, August 05, 2011


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks Jess and Larry. Its getting delivered to Shawns. Jess if its not here by friday evening ill see about borrowing that other wheel. Poor guys growing replacement quills too he's. Having a rough month


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

OH! Well if it's just cleared customs in mississauga it'll be delivered today or tomorrow in Hamilton! (I order lots of stuff online, it seems to come out quick once it clears customs)...

Anyhoo, I have the comfort wheel in my car in case you or Sheldon needs it.


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks Jess, will keep you posted


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Poor wee baby; he has had such a hard time lately and still recovering. But MaMa is getting everything in order for him. Larry is always so wonderful in being prompt with his orders! Keep getting well Sheldon!!!!!!!!!!!! Keep sane MaMa!!!!!!!! Oh, and the picture is adorable.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Poor guy. But the pic is still kind of funny lol.


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Lol its ok to laugh guys. I'm a zombie today at work but he's worth it. Glad my blackberry was handy so I could snap that pic! Thanks for the sporrt. I love you guys


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hahahhaa they're such little terrors :lol: 

I remember when I had to take Kashi's wheel out for one night because his feet were bleeding... he started scaling the cage wall, and then when I picked him up and put him back on the floor, he DESTROYED his cage... Such little buggers, they are :roll:


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

OMG Kashi!! Laughed so loud in my cubicle my coworkers were like eh? Lol


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

There's no pleasing him  He's scared of his CSBW  Last night was his first night with it. He wither balls up in it or tried to escape it when I put him in it. This morning he was grumpier than I've ever seen him!! Help?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

shortnerdy said:


> There's no pleasing him  He's scared of his CSBW  Last night was his first night with it. He wither balls up in it or tried to escape it when I put him in it. This morning he was grumpier than I've ever seen him!! Help?


Give him some time to get use to it.  A lot of hogs will not run with anyone watching or with any lights on.


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Awesome thanks Larry. We tilited it back a little so he doesn't slip forward. We are impressed with your craftsmanship  Its an amazing wheel.

*los thanks for the reading material LoL 1e don't have Kholes in Canada


----------



## shetlandlover (May 13, 2011)

Sorry, had to post.....I love Sheldon's name!!!!!


----------

